# Best Fajitas in Texas?



## doslocosranch (Apr 24, 2006)

Who has the best fajitas in Texas? 

All time favorite was "The Roundup" it was located in the valley. They were sliced, butterflied thin, and paired with fresh corn chips, beans, cheese, guacamole, onions, tomatoes, jalapeÃ±os, it was called a Botana. Sadly they have been closed for years.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

I'm not an expert, but Pappasittos are always good. Guadelajara in the Woodlands used to have some good ones, but I haven't been there in a while, so not sure now.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

*I don't know*

I heard Lupe Tortilla has some pretty good ones, but I, myself, have never had them.


----------



## WhiteSquall (Feb 11, 2013)

Juans in port a does a pretty good plate of beef fajitas. And I don't know why because
the coke's are canned, but I guess with the ice they use or something their cokes always hit the spot after a hot day in the sun!


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

My father in law lol. My wife is Hispanic and her dad is from Mexico.


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

Lupe Tortilla.... Don't get fajitas, get the crane asada and cut it yourself into strips. Great.


----------



## indaskinny (May 25, 2009)

Deany45 said:


> Lupe Tortilla.... Don't get fajitas, get the crane asada and cut it yourself into strips. Great.


Like whooping crane?



But on Fajitas Papasitos and Lupe Tortillas gets my vote. Only problem I have with lupes Is the dang tables are tiny. Tortilla hardly fits on table.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

I've eaten fajitas all over the state from mom and pop taquerias to national chain restaraunts and my favorite is still Taco Cabana beef fajitas. 

If you want to grill them your self, the pre-marinaded ones at HEB are pretty darn good.


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

Gotta make sure it's HEB and not Hill Country Fair. Big difference in the quality of the meat. I agree the HEB pre-marinated are hard to beat


----------



## bentup (Apr 23, 2013)

Stark brothers on freeport street hands down!!!!


----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)

Lupe tortillas are best I've had.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

That Mexican meat market in Bay City where David's Food Basket used to be has some good marinated beef fajitas. 

As for the best I have ever had my father makes the best, hands down. He used to make them for the boy scouts fundraiser at a golf tournament in the little town where I grew up. People would line up! That was in the early 80's. He still makes a mean fajita.


----------



## flounderchaser (Aug 20, 2005)

Pappasitos are the best and the price says they are too! Almost cant believe that they can make fajita meat taste that good...better than most fine steaks in my opinion...Lupe Tortillas are very good too...they have a lime flavor from the marinade that I'm sure makes them more tender as well...


----------



## doslocosranch (Apr 24, 2006)

I do agree with Lupe Tortillas, i prefer the 3 pepper steak. carne asada with jalapeÃ±os, serranos, and habernos with melted cheese.


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

When I eat Mexican or Tex/Mex it is always beef fajitas, so I've had fajitas at dozens of restaurants. My favorite by far has to be Lupe Tortillas. Pappasitas is good, but Lupes blows them away in my opinion.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Guys, pappasitos marinade is nothing more than teriyaki sauce. That ain't real fajita seasoning. 

Step back from the papas koolaid and go find some real Mexican food. Oh, wait, most of y'all are from Houston. Sorry. 

Totally messin with y'all. Don't take this seriously.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

doslocosranch said:


> Who has the best fajitas in Texas?
> 
> All time favorite was "The Roundup" it was located in the valley. They were sliced, butterflied thin, and paired with fresh corn chips, beans, cheese, guacamole, onions, tomatoes, jalapeÃ±os, it was called a Botana. Sadly they have been closed for years.


I bet I ate 50 plates of those Botanas at the Roundup in Edinburg growing up, I've never found any better, anywhere!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

HEB pre-marinated and do them yourself. Very good.

La Brisa's is good.

Pappasitos to me is overpriced and ok at best. If you go there, the Papas Grill is what you should order.


----------



## Fish_On! (May 25, 2012)

Had the Lupe Delicioso or something like that that is on special right now. 3 bacon wrapped shrimp, chicken and beef fajitas. Order it with the hand made corn tortillas and you won't be disappointed.
The food always takes a while but I forget to complain once I start eating.


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

Lupe Tortillas gets my vote! Though I admit I haven't tried many others.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Starks are just OK.

The best is Central Market pre-marinated southwest style *sirloin fajitas* grilled on your own grill... absolutely the best.


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

Waaaay back in MY day, about late 70s, Mama Ninfas(?) on I-10 about Wirt Rd, maybe Voss, was awesone...Since though, I've "heard" that they've gone downhill...


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

poco jim said:


> I bet I ate 50 plates of those Botanas at the Roundup in Edinburg growing up, I've never found any better, anywhere!


The Roundup for fajitas and La Parrilla for enchiladas. Didn't get much better


----------



## yellowmouth2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Soapeddler said:


> Guys, pappasitos marinade is nothing more than teriyaki sauce. That ain't real fajita seasoning.
> 
> Step back from the papas koolaid and go find some real Mexican food. Oh, wait, most of y'all are from Houston. Sorry.
> 
> Totally messin with y'all. Don't take this seriously.


I know what taste good. I don't really care what they're seasoned with, but they're always tender and not over cooked like most places. So tell us your favorite since Papas is for the city slickers of Houston. I'm open for new suggestions.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

La Fogata in San Antonio.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

Lupe"s #uno


----------



## doslocosranch (Apr 24, 2006)

poco jim said:


> I bet I ate 50 plates of those Botanas at the Roundup in Edinburg growing up, I've never found any better, anywhere!


No doubt, my dad would take us as kids at least once a month bet! My brother and i have almost perfected the botana. We have the marinade dialed in and i think Costco has the best Fajita.

A quick picture of a homemade Botana,


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Call me crazy but I still love the fajitas at Chili's. 

Chuy's is quite good and X2 on La Fogata.


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

Celayas in Northwest Houston. Fajitas Pablano......beef fajita with onions, bacon, fresh pablano peppers and Monterrey jack cheese. Served with rice and charro beans. Probably the best Mexican food in Houston and I know good mexican food. Lupe's is good but this place is better...you can taste the freshness.

They have a bunch of different fajitas from shrimp, beef, chicken with certain specialty toppings like the pablano mentioned above.

They do a breakfast buffet as well and the fresh squeezed orange juice is something I have never had better any where even if I made it myself. They use nothing but fresh ingredients.


----------



## Croaker slinger (Feb 10, 2011)

Mama Margie's in San Antonio has the Best Fajitas!


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

yellowmouth2 said:


> I know what taste good. I don't really care what they're seasoned with, but they're always tender and not over cooked like most places. So tell us your favorite since Papas is for the city slickers of Houston. I'm open for new suggestions.


Already did, earlier in the thread. But here is my take on fajitas and the way they should be seasoned. Combine these 2 recipes.
http://thepeacefulmom.com/2011/07/07/make-your-own-fajita-seasoning-mix/
http://busycooks.about.com/od/homemademixes/r/fajitaseasonmix.htm

Flank steak is tough. It needs to be tenderized with an acid. My preference I'd the recipes that use citrus juices like lime, lemon and orange. Add in the stuff from the 2 recipes above and you should be able to come up with something special.


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

Oh, and Spanish Flowers in the heights is probably second best in Houston.


----------



## yellowmouth2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Soapeddler said:


> Already did, earlier in the thread. But here is my take on fajitas and the way they should be seasoned. Combine these 2 recipes.
> http://thepeacefulmom.com/2011/07/07/make-your-own-fajita-seasoning-mix/
> http://busycooks.about.com/od/homemademixes/r/fajitaseasonmix.htm
> 
> Flank steak is tough. It needs to be tenderized with an acid. My preference I'd the recipes that use citrus juices like lime, lemon and orange. Add in the stuff from the 2 recipes above and you should be able to come up with something special.


Sorry. Missed your earlier post. I'll give it a try.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Lupita's in Sugar Land. I like Lupe's too.


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

I like Lupe's and Cadillac Bar on Shepherd!

In that order.


----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

Estebans in League City, Guadalajara and actually Iguana Joes are decent too.


----------



## Mick R. (Apr 21, 2011)

I've eaten a lot of fajitas from all over the state and Pappasitos is the best I've had. And it makes no difference to me what they marinate them in because they are always tender, taste great, and they don't overcook them (usually a pink in the center medium) like 90% of the other Mexican restaurants do.


----------



## Camarowithbass (Jul 6, 2011)

Fajitas from "On The Border" are better than papsitos in my opinion


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

the original Lupe's at Addicks hands down the best


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh lord, two San Antonioians have suggested Taco Cabana and Mana Margie's, what is this world coming to...


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

yellowmouth2 said:


> Sorry. Missed your earlier post. I'll give it a try.


If you are looking to duplicate Pappasito's marinade recipe, you only need three ingredients.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Best that I've found are at the El Dorado Restaurant in Alamo, Texas. For tender, juicy and well seasoned fajitas it's the place to go.

They have a Botana too but it has all kinds of meats, cheeses, guacamole, salsas as well as chicken and beef fajitas.

Not just a place you run across in your travels but it's worth a visit if you're in the Valley.

TH


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Soapeddler said:


> I've eaten fajitas all over the state from mom and pop taquerias to national chain restaraunts and my favorite is still Taco Cabana beef fajitas.
> 
> If you want to grill them your self, the pre-marinaded ones at HEB are pretty darn good.


Double that HEB in chic or beef


----------



## calphil (Jan 17, 2011)

bentup said:


> Stark brothers on freeport street hands down!!!!


My vote .. Cook yourself make some homemade guac and your good to go

Sent from... who cares..


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Hard to beat Lupe Tortillas or Papacitos. But im no fajita expert


----------



## Justinp21 (Aug 31, 2007)

El tiempo


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Iron Cactus at either of their locations in Austin are great.....or maybe it's the awesome dirty Mexican Martinis that make them taste that way.


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

El Tiempo fajitas are great. Place off
Grant rd near Jones called Sotos has awesome ones too.

Lupe tortilla I get the steak lupe and its
Preeety tasty!


----------



## WhiteSquall (Feb 11, 2013)

Had some good ones at dos camales here in CC today, salsa is good too but needs more spice!


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Jeff SATX said:


> Oh lord, two San Antonioians have suggested Taco Cabana and Mana Margie's, what is this world coming to...


Hey Jack, it's all about the flavor and taste is a personal thing. I mean look at this thread; there are folks who think Pappasitos is good...

:walkingsm


----------



## NWcurlew (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm not kidding but WE make the best I have ever had. The secret is not anything we do though. If you're in San Antonio get to Bolners meat market south of down town. I thought HEB's were good until I had theirs! They season and tenderize them for you on the spot so all you have to do is throw it over mesquite coals and good to go!

Will never buy a pack from heb again


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Called to get some fajitas from lupe's to go, 40 bucks for a pound. Got pizza instead.


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

awright , try this recipe.... get you some DALES STEAKSAUCE and italian dressing and tenderized fajitas 25/75 dales to italian and marinade for several hours...and add in some fiesta fajita seasoning.... then sear em on the BBQ for 4 or 5 minutes a side... best I have ever had... fresh Guac and Pico with a dab of sour cream... slap yo momma good....


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Casa de Newbomb. They just came off the grille. And it's raining outside..:texasflag


----------



## Brushpoppin (Jul 24, 2012)

Buying preseasoned fajitas/tenderized should be a sin. Go to a meat market and ask for sirloin fajitas or ask for outside skirts. Marinate with Worcestershire, lime juice, a little Italian dressing and some dr pepper for an hr. make a hot fire, cook 7-10 min per side only flipping once. While all of this is goin on get someone to go to your fav Mexican restaurant and have them retrieve a dozen homemade flour and homemade corn torts. Put them on the fire for a couple of min while the little fajitas are resting. When all of this is done make your taco with fresh sliced avocado and some pico.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Brushpoppin said:


> Buying preseasoned fajitas/tenderized should be a sin. Go to a meat market and ask for sirloin fajitas or ask for outside skirts. Marinate with Worcestershire, lime juice, a little Italian dressing and some dr pepper for an hr. make a hot fire, cook 7-10 min per side only flipping once. While all of this is goin on get someone to go to your fav Mexican restaurant and have them retrieve a dozen homemade flour and homemade corn torts. Put them on the fire for a couple of min while the little fajitas are resting. When all of this is done make your taco with fresh sliced avocado and some pico.


Why? If I can buy really good pre-marinated fajitas, why buy all the other stuff and have to do it myself? It should be a sin to buy "homemade" tortillas" :wink:


----------



## AcFixer (Mar 7, 2011)

After reading this thread I took the wife to Lupe Tortillas on 249 today. I must say, the fajitas were excellent. Note - I am a picky bastard when it comes to food. I don't eat alot of different things, and I'm very picky about the quality of things I do eat. The beef fajita meat was very good here. I can't stand pink beef, not in hamburgers, steak, or any other cut of meat. So I order well done. The beef was moist and tender, and the chicken was incredible. I thank everyone of you who recommended Lupe Tortillas in this thread!


----------



## Brushpoppin (Jul 24, 2012)

A machine doesn't make homemade tortillas...


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Taquerias Arandas hands down


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Brushpoppin said:


> A machine doesn't make homemade tortillas...


Yes it does. The determination of homemade is not made by the preparation method. That is like saying a cake is not homemade because you used an electric mixer.


----------



## Tquick (Nov 19, 2010)

El Tiempo hands down. Make sure to order the filet fajitas.


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

el tiempo has the beef tender fajitas! Best in houston hands down


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

fajita flats off 59 south!! Killens must not have them or someone would have already got the wagon rolllling!! lmfao


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Pappacito's fajitas are GROSSLY over rated IMO. We just ate there, They do not give you onions/bell peppers. It is just cut up steak. It doesn't taste bad, but it doesn't taste like fajita. I do like Lupe Tortilla I LOVE Los Gallitos!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Hmmmm.... no one has mentioned ******'s. I think their beef fajitas are pretty jam up.


----------



## BTFishing (Dec 2, 2011)

El tiempo or cyclone anayas in city centre is very good too.


----------



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

Best I ever had was from an old man selling fajitas outside of Borrowed Money one night when it used to be in Clear Lake. To this day I say it was the best I have ever had but it was 2am and I was two sheets to the wind at the time.


----------



## willyhunting (Apr 21, 2006)

Herbert's Grocery & Taco Hut in San Marcos.

Best fajitas... Best Tex-Mex I've ever had.


----------



## df12051 (Aug 12, 2004)

*best*

Joe T Garcia. Stockyard area of Cowtown


----------



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

My dad, nothing beats his recipe. 
I've always said I'm going to open a little hole in the wall and the fajitas would be the hit.


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

doslocosranch said:


> I do agree with Lupe Tortillas, i prefer the 3 pepper steak. carne asada with jalapeÃ±os, serranos, and habernos with melted cheese.


This is the best fajita meat I've ever had and I've had a BUNCH.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Tquick said:


> El Tiempo hands down. Make sure to order the filet fajitas.


If it's filet, then it isn't fajita.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Marinate your skirt steak in this for at least 6 hours. Yeah buddy! You will thank me later.


----------



## WestEnd1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Meat Market on 32nd & Broadway is pretty good for local stuff for your own cooking. Gorditas on 7th & Seawall has some fajitas def worth checking out. Bistec La Mexicana is my favorite tho, fajita style plate, a must w/ corn tortillas. Give it a shot if your down here looking for good Mexican


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

I can't believe it took 5 pages to get to El Tiempo. Best anywhere I've had. The original Ninfa's is great too, as are their spin-off restaurants.

I like Lupe Tortilla but prefer Pappasito's. And having a friend who managed a Pappasito's for several years I can tell you there's no terriyaki sauce in the marinade. It's lime juice, pineapple juice, water, soy sauce, and then salted & peppered before going on the grill.

In San Antonio, Mi Tierra & La Fogata are good but IMHO they do other things better than fajitas.

******'s, etc aren't in the same class as the above.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> I can't believe it took 5 pages to get to El Tiempo. Best anywhere I've had. The original Ninfa's is great too, as are their spin-off restaurants.
> 
> I like Lupe Tortilla but prefer Pappasito's. And having a friend who managed a Pappasito's for several years I can tell you there's no terriyaki sauce in the marinade. It's lime juice, pineapple juice, water, soy sauce, and then salted & peppered before going on the grill.
> 
> ...


No lime juice in the Sito's marinade. They don't salt and pepper either.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

fangard said:


> No lime juice in the Sito's marinade. They don't salt and pepper either.


Nothing personal but considering this was directly from somebody who made the fajitas there I'll go with his info.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

No offense taken. I spent 10 years with Pappas/Pappasito's , cooked in catering for 6 of that. My wife has been with the organization for 25 years. I will go with the fact that I am right. No offense. 

Think about this. Why would anyone salt meat when it has been soaking in a modified salt solution prior to grilling. 

What store did your buddy work at?


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

Mine. Pineapple juice for 24 hours then Italian dressing overnight. Season with whatever you like and throw on the grill for 6 or so minutes a side. Make sure you trim your meat first and cut them through right way. Against the grain is a must for tender fajitas.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## corkysteve (Jan 16, 2010)

Casarez on Edgebrook! Fajitas= #1, Enchiladas=#1, Chalupas =1. Plus you can get the best crawfish enchiladas in Houston!


----------

